# Buying R4i from ebay



## lous (Mar 15, 2016)

(I made this account to ask about this)

I bought a DSiXL recently thinking it would work with the original r4 card, only to find I had to buy a new flashcard.

I'm sure this gets asked a lot, but I was wondering if its wise to buy R4i's off ebay?
My dad is skeptical about the other sellers and feels safer buying on ebay or a website that excepts paypal.

He came across this card on ebay today and showed me it, when I saw it I thought it looked dodgey with the avatar graphic and bad english. I also read a guide to buying fake r4's that said they are usually named something like "upgrade" or "gold"











What do you think? If ebay isn't the best option could anyone recommend a trust worthy UK website that uses paypal or something. Thanks


----------



## alvinbrishen (Mar 16, 2016)

far as i knew, paypal dont allow selling flash kit,so i'm afraid,no flashcart company will use this payment method any more.The other one,if you are in the market for a r4i card,personally suggest you buy r4i gold ,this is the best r4 card,used famous wood kernel firmware and with a top game compatibility.Just assure the one you bought is from r4ids.cn like this  : http://www.modchipwarehouse.com/r4i-gold-3ds-flashcart-for-3ds-xl-3ds-dsi-ds-lite-p-1.html ,this is genuione version.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 16, 2016)

To put it simply, ebay opens you up to the possibility of buying the most obscure flashcart that will likely not work. And likely will not have anything you can download to make run or work.

If you want a particular example, the website of that flashcart you posted is dead. There are no files you can download to make that flashcart run.



There is a reason why no flashcart vendor can support paypal: http://gbatemp.net/threads/paypal-cracking-down-on-flashcart-stores.324432/


----------



## lous (Mar 17, 2016)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> To put it simply, ebay opens you up to the possibility of buying the most obscure flashcart that will likely not work. And likely will not have anything you can download to make run or work.
> 
> If you want a particular example, the website of that flashcart you posted is dead. There are no files you can download to make that flashcart run.
> 
> ...



I thought as much, and I did check both websites listed and as you say they appear to be 'dead'.

I've heard about the paypal crackdown, I was thinking there might be ways round it like donating to an account or something.

Could you link any threads about genuine vendors?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 17, 2016)

The UK is a pro IP country and currently is in one of it's major crack down phases. See here for what's actually happening for some here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/warning-to-uk-customers-buying-ez-flash-iv-carts.416413/

Recommending anything from outside the UK or listed as inside the UK currently, anything you buy might get seized by customs and destroyed and you be out of money and whatever you bought in that case. That is why some flashcart vendors that cater to those in the UK are likely having gbatemp people currently complaining here that they are getting either scammed or whatever reason or another of poor service or having their order disappear after getting shipped.

If you "really really really" have to use ebay as a last resort, I recommend using this guide as to what to get for a DS flashcart: http://gbatemp.net/threads/which-flash-cart-should-i-get.290097/

I recommend avoiding the "dual-core" R4 clones, it has been debated to have a logic bomb either in the software or hardware to stop working at the end of the year that is printed on the sticker and you have to keep rolling back the date on your handheld to keep using it.

If your feeling adventureous:
http://www.3dscarduk.com/
http://playmods.co.uk/
nds-card.com

Good luck trying to order and getting it.


----------

